# My 3 brood box setup



## Tibbigt (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## Tibbigt (Mar 17, 2017)

Reeds Honey Farm

https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?id=883898625091190&ref=content_filter


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Nice. Roll Tide!


----------

